# Samasung LN52A860 problem heads up



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I finally bit the bullet on an HDTV last month to watch my Gators in the BCS game. I also updated my receiver from ProLogic to a new 7.1 capable digital/DTS unit. It's a great setup but the TV had problems from the beginning. When it has been sitting for awhile and I try to turn it on it starts up in all respects except the backlight doesn't come on. I can hear the audio, I can change channels with the remote and I if I get real close I can see that the LCD panel is creating the image... but w/o the backlight it is dark. Then I shut it off and immediately turn it on and it starts up properly with the backlight. It does this 100% of the time. Samsung sent a tech out who replaced the "power" board that they had sent them. He said it is more likely the main board. No matter, Samsung is sending me a new TV next week.

Just a heads up fo those of you considering Samsungs to watch out for. Hopefully this will have a happy ending.

BTW, this TV has built-in DLNA that connects to computers on your ethernet network and plays media from those sources. It works.. but it is very limited in functionality. I'll try to write more on this in the future.


----------

